

Looking for a research project? USENET style scoring applied to web - bborud
http://idea-tank.borud.no/2011/05/usenet-style-scoring-applied-to-search.html

======
bborud
Looks like the DNS entry for idea-tank.borud.no had somehow disappeared. Have
fixed it, but it is going to take a bit for the change to propagate. Sorry
about that.

